# Sticky  як ВСТАВИТИ КАРТИНКИ або ВІДЕО в репліку



## STEN15

я просто побачив шо в ЖЖ можна встявляти 
http://alexey-ap.livejournal.com/31078.html
от і подумав шо і тут прокатить,а жаль


----------



## MyNameIsK

як робити /hide
ато щось не знайду


----------



## Skysteel

тут нет спойлеров


----------



## Dmitriy_Antonov

Ребята, я вот только зарегистр.на форуме, создал тему, а фото загрузить не могу! в чем дело?


----------



## Skysteel

Dmitriy_Antonov said:


> Ребята, я вот только зарегистр.на форуме, создал тему, а фото загрузить не могу! в чем дело?


Что непонятно в первом посте?


----------



## superodesit

рекомендую http://imageban.ru/
Картинка считается просмотренной (кол-во показывает счётчик), если её просмотрели в полном формате , а не превью.
Закачивается одной сессией до 30 фото

Образец


нажимает *Выбрать файлы*, выбираем их и жмём *Загрузить*
После загрузки копирует строку под *Оригинальная картинка* и вставляем в форум


----------



## superodesit

а в меню есть эти теги в виде кнопки [ youtube ] [ /youtube ] или [ vimeo][/vimeo ] ?
Искать их на стороне геморройно


----------



## V_Power

ні в ручну)))


----------



## superodesit

V_Power said:


> ні в ручну)))


шкода, недоробка розробників ресурсу


----------



## stiven

а я вот эту ссылку пытаюсь поставить.не получается почемуто
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=GsmB8CMZuvs#!


----------



## Harisson

stiven said:


> а я вот эту ссылку пытаюсь поставить.не получается почемуто
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=*GsmB8CMZuvs#*


То что выделил, вставляешь в [ youtube ][ /youtube ], пробелы убери.


----------



## stiven

Harisson said:


> То что выделил, вставляешь в [ youtube ][ /youtube ], пробелы убери.


спасибо


----------



## SegaMegaDrive

Всім привіт. Народ, допоможіть пліз! Хочу вставити аватарку, а мені пише помилку сервера!


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

Дотримуйся правил загрузки.


----------



## spizdili

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Дотримуйся правил загрузки.


а куди взагалі треба зайти??? щоб поставити аватор??? підскажіть будь ласка


----------



## Mr.Greenfield

*spizdili's Profile*→*User CP*→*Settings & Options*→*Edit Avatar*


----------



## spizdili

Mr.Greenfield said:


> *spizdili's Profile*→*User CP*→*Settings & Options*→*Edit Avatar*


дякую :banana:


----------



## Progress 122RUS

Как удалить комментарий?


----------



## nostalgy

Progress 122RUS said:


> Как удалить комментарий?


Нужно написать *del* и модеры его удалят


----------



## Progress 122RUS

nostalgy said:


> Нужно написать *del* и модеры его удалят


а что самому никак нельзя?..


----------

